# Camping on wma questions



## LovinOutside

I was reading the regulations on WMA land in georgia on the state site, and it said you can camp on the WMA.  Do you just set up camp anywhere?  How do you know where to go so as not to disturb hunters?

dumber question:  Do you have to be hunting to camp?  I've only camped in state parks, "car camping."  I am guessing this is "real" camping.

Thanks.


----------



## DSGB

The ones I know that allow camping have designated areas and are pretty much "primitive" campsites (no running water, electricity, etc.).

FYI - Not all WMAs allow camping. It'd be best to check the regulations for the particular WMA you want to camp on.


----------



## Danny Leigh

Like DSGB said... not all WMAs allow camping and you need to look for the regs on the specific WMA you are looking at. A look at the WMA map should also show where/if there is a designated camping area.  Of the ones that do allow camping most probably have designated camping areas. No camping allowed of those areas.

Several of the WMAs do allow camping, but they don't have designated camping areas. Pine Log and Paulding Forest near me allow camping, but you have to find your own area which usually a small pull off along the road. Most of the WMAs on forest service land are the same way.


----------



## Coastie

LovinOutside said:


> I was reading the regulations on WMA land in georgia on the state site, and it said you can camp on the WMA.  Do you just set up camp anywhere?  How do you know where to go so as not to disturb hunters?
> 
> dumber question:  Do you have to be hunting to camp?  I've only camped in state parks, "car camping."  I am guessing this is "real" camping.
> 
> Thanks.



Check the regs for the WMA you are interested in, each is a little different. Typically "Primitive" camping is allowed on most WMAs with some having designated areas as well. Some only allow camping on designated areas only. Again, check the regs for the specific area you are going to. Most hunters camp, if that's what you want to call it, along the roads at a convenient wide spot. Others will actually find a nice camp site off road and hike in with hunting gear and camping equipment to a remote spot and actually camp, they are in the minority so if you see a nice spot back in the brush you would likely have it to yourself. No, you don't have to be hunting to camp on a WMA, folks camp year round on many of them, again, check the regulations or call the region office for the area of interest and ask to have the area manager contact you.


----------



## LovinOutside

so they let you dig a latrine, cathole, etc. and all that?  It is real camping then .


----------



## antique41

Some of the WMA's have designated campsites.  Some of the campsites even have water and latrines.  If you are planning to hunt from them, be prepared for long walks to suitable areas.  Many of the roads that lead to food plots are gated, although some are opened during the season.  As mentioned above, a phone call will save a lot of disappointment.


----------

